

Are You Ready to Feel Your Computer Graphics? - seattleguy
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/Computer-Graphics-Get-a-Feel-for-Real-61756.html

======
davidw
At this very minute, they're getting calls from someone in the porn industry.

